# Switzerland v Germany



## 30minsoccer (May 26, 2012)

A good training for Germany, to be against an aggressive team like Switzerland. Switzerland will not participate in the Euro, but the team will try to have a good performance for the country's football lovers. The score will be over 2.5 goals and the first goal will be scored in the first half.


----------



## Griffey4Ever (May 28, 2012)

Looks like you came up a little short in this one. International friendlies are always a difficult play!


----------



## BgFutbol (May 28, 2012)

Germany lost for a first time against Switzerland in more than 20 years lol


----------



## WilsonYanga (Jun 1, 2012)

Germany is unbeaten in last five away matches played. They won against Turkey, Austria and Azerbaijan. Germany is a very offensive team. Most of their games are played with a lot of goals.


----------

